
Photos from Pyongyang, North Korea - jlturner
http://www.m1key.me/photography/ostensibly_ordinary_pyongyang/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11286997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11286997),
submitted 18h ago, points to a different gallery about the same trip and seems
to discuss both.

